# New member here, potential owner



## dibble9012 (May 26, 2008)

I'm currently looking for a new vehicle that's better on gas mileage. I currently have an 05 Toyota Tundra, great truck. I use it constantly for work, but I am looking for a car to replace it for normal driving when I don't need to haul stuff.

Looked at Toyota and Honda, none of the designs really did it for me. I really like the Nissan Altima design and features such as push button start.

When I purchased my Tundra, I bought the lower grade SR5, anyways, I had owned Toyota before and knew a lot of features were pre-wired in. I added heated seats and bluetooth navigation using all OEM parts, for a lot cheaper than it would have cost me to go up to the limited model.

Does Nissan operate in this way? Lets say I find an Altima with the normal stereo, can I add the Nissan navigation unit and steering wheel controls after the fact? How about heated seats?

I'm just seeing what features I can ignore now, and which ones are important to include now that may not be able to be added later on.

Anything I should keep my eyes open for when looking around for an Altima? Also, I have only seen small pictures, but it looks like the gauges are always backlit? How visible are they in bright sunlight? Anyone have some quality pictures of them?

Thanks!


----------



## Lawless100 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am wondering the same thing. I purchased the basic 2.5S, it came with a lot more stuff than my 97 had so it was an upgrade for me either way. But, I want Fog lights, and the lit up vanity mirrors, as well as the rear view mirror with home link. Does anyone know how easy or tough it is to add these things? Are the wires for the fog lights behind the covers or not?


----------



## dibble9012 (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 07 SL's came with HID headlamps? Can theses easily be added on later with factory parts?


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

HID conversions run about 200.


----------



## gt_23 (Jun 1, 2008)

I too just bought a 2008 4 dr altima 2.5SL. Is there car kits to add external GPS units or do I have to get it custom? Where do you get the HID conversion?


----------



## gt_23 (Jun 1, 2008)

one more other question. The dealership wanted 1000 for the stock fog lights (parts/labour). Is there a cheaper way to get hold of the "stock" fog lights?


----------



## drift28 (Feb 20, 2008)

Altima is a good car and very reliable. But Honda is still number one when it comes in reliability.


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

You can check stillen's website for the body kit. I would reccommend Crutchfield's website for your aftermarket internal GPS.


----------



## gt_23 (Jun 1, 2008)

I had a honda, definetly overrated. I'd still say Toyota is No 1 (too bad there car designs are bland). I never had a Nissan so well see how it goes.

And if I get a GPS from say crutchfield. Has anyone had issues with wiring since there is a push button start? A friend of mind who drives a lexus (with a PB start) has that issue.


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

No issues with the push button start here. However, I'm quick to blame that mechanism as I had recently purchased an 08 2.5S coupe and already have warranty issues. I just had my battery replaced since it would take me 15 to 20 starts before the car would turn over, making me very skeptical..that and the a/c compressor had to be replaced because of a rattling noise.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

drift28 said:


> Altima is a good car and very reliable. But Honda is still number one when it comes in reliability.


I'll disagree, not a bad thing to support post once in a while instead of assuming just because everybody says so.

CanadianDriver: Used Vehicle Review - Honda Accord, 2003-2007


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

Do an E-Bay search for the '08 Altima.
Factory and aftermarket fog lights are available along with factory spoilers, HID conversions, and other things.
Of course the labor is up to you.


----------



## flbioeng (Nov 3, 2008)

Added upgrades didn't work for me, I had a horrible time having the dealer install fog lights. I would recommend having it all in the car before you buy it.


----------



## Lobster Thief (Dec 8, 2008)

Installing fog lights isn't hard at all if you're careful and know anything about basic electronics.. but be forewarned, if you don't know what you're doing, you could severely damage your car's electrical system (voiding your warranty by the way). I'd find the lights on eBay or Craigslist and have a local auto shop put them in.. some will install aftermarket parts, some won't. It's substantially cheaper than a stealership, anyway..


----------

